# Tavernes acid attack



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Just met a uk motorhomer parked outside tavernes police station. So I went over to offer help. 
Apparently he was parked up last night at tavernes beach aire with approx 100 others and he had acid thrown over his motorhome. 
Not sure if others we affected .


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Any ideas who did it?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We got something thrown over the Laika in Scotland a few years back, never heard anything I think it might have been an egg, the sun had backed it on before we saw it, a real cow to get off.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

StephandJohn said:


> Any ideas who did it?


No more news .The guy was told to go to a different police station so I was just telling him how to get there.

Poss yobs the place is full of them this time of year.
They ship in anyone to pick the oranges.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Where is exactly is Tavernes? Is there any point in posting this unless people know where you are talking about?


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

We'll the clue is in the forum section
Secondly it would be local to me. See location. 
Or you could try google 
If not. 
Tavernes de valldigna
Valencia
Spain

S/W of cullera inland of Alzira 1 hour north east of Benidorm.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Don't be nasty Hogan,I googled Tavernes and it came up with an inland village in France.I then saw your location and searched in Spain,couldn't find the aire though.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

thank you, bigtree.

I get a bit sick of hearing scary posts that don't specify what or where they mean.

It's fine if you mention somewhere everyone knows, like "LOndon", "barcelona" etc, but otherwise, it doesn't mean much.

Thanks for defending my honour! You are a Gentleman! (Or maybe, you are a Lady?).

Linda


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

bigtree said:


> Don't be nasty Hogan,I googled Tavernes and it came up with an inland village in France.I then saw your location and searched in Spain,couldn't find the aire though.


Ditto - "local" to someone who is in a motorhome could be anywhere, couldn't it?


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Acid attack*

Now as a newby worried about the possibility of the infamous gas attack.......I now have to worry about acid attack....................what exactly do you mean......when ................where (oh yeah Tavernes)and how

Otherwise..........well it doesn't actually help does it..................rather like the News of the World just reported the News!!!!


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

hogan said:


> We'll the clue is in the forum section
> Secondly it would be local to me. See location.
> Or you could try google
> If not.
> ...


  :twisted: :roll:


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*Now now*

Now now kids play nice. :lol:


----------



## metblue (Oct 9, 2006)

*acid attack !!*

Did you see his van ? any photo's ? or is this one of those fairy tales we here from time to time ??
Maybe insurance claim, now I know I could be going up the wrong road but, in 20 years plus going abroad I have yet to meet anyone who has ever been gassed or has had acid thrown at their van !!
However did meet someone who had brake fluid thrown at their outside Albecete a few years back ! causes similar damage I think ! not ever having seen acid damage
I true then of course the owners have my sympathy.

btw think "Hogan" a bit too snippy for his own good


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

I see I may have upset a few people here so my apologies. But after the fortnight I have had well I won't go into it.
The motorhome was parked in the centre of town surrounded by police cars there is no way he would have driven there by choice.I went over to offer help I did see the van but did not inspect it. I drew a map of how to get to the second police station he was told to go to.
I was out shopping so did not have a camera with me and if I did I would not have taken any pics as the owners were rather upset by what has happened.
Was it scaremongering ? I don't know but judging by the type of motorhome and the occupants deminer I don't thin so.
I just posted what I saw.
Sorry for my terse reply to the location.

Ps
The aire is at Tavernes beach not town.


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I think apologies are due to you - not the other way round. Some people on here have an unfortunate way of putting things sometimes!
Thanks for the extra explanation anyway.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

hogan said:


> Just met a uk motorhomer parked outside tavernes police station. So I went over to offer help.
> Apparently he was parked up last night at tavernes beach aire with approx 100 others and he had acid thrown over his motorhome.
> Not sure if others we affected .


Is that an official aire? If not and there were 100 vans it may have annoyed some locals, Alan.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

hogan said:


> I see I may have upset a few people here so my apologies. But after the fortnight I have had well I won't go into it.
> The motorhome was parked in the centre of town surrounded by police cars there is no way he would have driven there by choice.I went over to offer help I did see the van but did not inspect it. I drew a map of how to get to the second police station he was told to go to.
> I was out shopping so did not have a camera with me and if I did I would not have taken any pics as the owners were rather upset by what has happened.
> Was it scaremongering ? I don't know but judging by the type of motorhome and the occupants deminer I don't thin so.
> ...


Hi Hogan. I trust you are well, and In have not forgotten your tip about the rear light screws getting stuck. Mine were also stuck and at the time, the van was less than one year old.
Unfortunately, sometimes, a person may regret trying to warn others, about anything on here, as sometimes people want to pick holes in the warning. I have seen it happen a few times.
Anyway, from me a thank you.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

StephandJohn said:


> I think apologies are due to you -


 :?

"Which forum" narrowed it down to "exactly" somewhere on the Iberian peninsular, as for the "my location" reference that could be (as I pointed out) ANYWHERE (hint- we are talking about motorhomers here) I for one, do not expect a motorhomer to always have a permanent location - if they have, what is the point of the motorhome?

We aren't all familiar with every stopping place in every hamlet/village/town/city/province in Spain (or anywhere else for that matter) and a "snippy" reply to a simple question as to "where are we talking about" isn't helpful either.

Now we ALL know where it happened, it all makes a little more sense and is a lot more helpful.

Thank You


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: acid attack !!*



metblue said:


> Did you see his van ? any photo's ? or is this one of those fairy tales we here from time to time ??
> Maybe insurance claim, now I know I could be going up the wrong road but, in 20 years plus going abroad I have yet to meet anyone who has ever been gassed or has had acid thrown at their van !!
> However did meet someone who had brake fluid thrown at their outside Albecete a few years back ! causes similar damage I think ! not ever having seen acid damage
> I true then of course the owners have my sympathy.
> ...


What's an 'outside Albecete'? :?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Grath said:


> Unfortunately, sometimes, a person may regret trying to warn others, about anything on here, as sometimes people want to pick holes in the warning. I have seen it happen a few times.
> Anyway, from me a thank you.


No one was (so far as I could see) picking holes in the warning as such, just asking for a little more information.

We do at times (not perhaps this one) however get some warnings on here that do need some darning. :wink:


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

http://www.furgovw.org/index.php?topic=7868.msg95313#msg95313

The above should be a exact location (if I have done it right)

I will be staying well clear of it.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

Furgovw is a great website for wilding but I worry that at 8m I might not fit or access some of their spots,looked at Mascarat south of Calpe,very tight for me.


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

bigtree said:


> Furgovw is a great website for wilding but I worry that at 8m I might not fit or access some of their spots,looked at Mascarat south of Calpe,very tight for me.


Yes I have found that a problem I think it's set up by panel van owners.i tend to use it as a last resort.
I have never seen the Tavernes aire I might go and have a look this week end.


----------

